# Model3 Motor Dimensions



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

jeff mccabe said:


> Does anyone have the dimensions of the Model3 motor yet ? They seem to have 300 plus horsepower which would be plenty.


afaik no dimensions have been released for the Model 3 motor and they are probably a couple of years away from them being available from wrecks, cost effective, and with working controllers.

My advice is to take a look at the 'small' Tesla drive units from the Model S/X which are readily available today, low cost, and have open source controllers available (here)


----------



## jeff mccabe (Feb 23, 2010)

Well I sure hope it's no that long 
I'm counting on Damien Maquire or Advantics to work faster than that !
Heck.... the amount of cars their making and at the rate their being wrecked, it will be sooner than later.....I hope 

Jeff


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

jeff mccabe said:


> Well I sure hope it's no that long


It's taken a little over 12 months to get the Tesla inverter controller to the point where we have cars driving... it will take another 6 months to iron out the bugs and turn this development into a 'product' that most people can use. Obviously, this time can be reduced if people help finance the project so that the key players can invest their time 

We're working hard to bring a Model 3 wreck to the UK and get the motor into Damien's hands. I'd be surprised if we don't see a motor turning with an open source controller this year


----------



## jeff mccabe (Feb 23, 2010)

Ok, where did my posts go ?

Jeff


----------



## sjd.aliyan (Jan 17, 2018)

You can find 3d model on grabcad


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Jeff, I assume that you realize that the Model 3 rear drive unit - unlike all Model S/X drive units and the Model 3 front drive unit - places the motor ahead of the axle line. This is good for mass distribution (more central), as long as it works with your suspension and vehicle packaging. Of course it's also PM instead of induction.


----------

